

Fox Yeah - musgravepeter
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.governance/PhTWplRKPAs

======
musgravepeter
This came up in the car ride back from work with my spouse. I argued that
there must be some other interpretation since I couldn't believe that they'd
throw this out there - maybe some part of recent culture I was not aware of.

Wrong.

Guess I'm not the one in tune with the Zeitgeist.

------
angersock
The only thing lamer than the FoxYeah campaign are the people who somehow
think it's risque.

